# how do i fix this thing i borked?

## zerogeny

make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -o scripts/mkdep scripts/mkdep.c

In file included from /usr/include/bits/posix1_lim.h:126,

from /usr/include/limits.h:144,

from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.95.3/include/syslimits.h:7,

from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.95.3/include/limits.h:11,

from scripts/mkdep.c:35:

/usr/include/bits/local_lim.h:36: linux/limits.h: No such file or directory

make: *** [scripts/mkdep] Error 1

----------

## arkane

Just wondering, did you install the kernel-headers?

```

#emerge -s "headers"

[ Results for search key : header ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  sys-kernel/linux-headers

      Latest version Available: 2.4.18

      Latest version Installed: 2.4.18

      Homepage: http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: 

      Full sources for the Gentoo Linux kernel

```

Without the headers, the kernel won't compile properly.. thats what it looks like it needs.  (/usr/include directory...)

----------

